# Saved Four Times



## JM (Aug 26, 2009)

A friend of mine sent me a link to a mp3 sermon delivered by Dr. Barnhouse some time ago called “Eternal Indentification.” The Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is hosting the file.

A quick quote,

Saved Four Times

First, when the Holy Spirit placed me in Christ before the foundation of the world.

Second, when the lord Jesus Christ cried, it is finished.

Third, when I was actually made alive by the quickening of the Holy Spirit,

and the fourth time, which has not yet occurred, will be when the last vestige of the Adamic nature is gone forever and the image of Christ has become completed within.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not sure I would use this terminology "saved" but maybe these are 4 aspects of your salvation.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 27, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I'm not sure I would use this terminology "saved" but maybe these are 4 aspects of your salvation.



My thoughts as well. 

I would also add a 5th aspect to the list. In between 3 and 4 I would add our "being saved" the ongoing sanctifying work of the Holy Spirit in the one who has been regenerated. Constantly saving us from the guilt, condemnation, and prison of our sins.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Aug 27, 2009)

The title, Eternal Identification, sounds legitimate. "Saved Four Times" does not. It's at least a poor choice of words. I didn't listen to the clip, but I don't need to to make this observation.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Aug 27, 2009)

Back in my Baptist days, I could have worked that into 4 more trips to the altar (along with salvation, baptism, assurance, re-dedication, etc.)!


----------



## JM (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't realize The Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals supported that kind of teaching, thank you.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Aug 27, 2009)

JM said:


> Saved Four Times
> 
> First, when the Holy Spirit placed me in Christ before the foundation of the world.




Is this accurate? Did the Holy Spirit place the elect in Christ? Was it not the Father who chose the elect in Christ? Ephesians 1:3-4

I do not like forced formulas, like this. To me it is sufficient to say:

*"Christ was offered once to bear the sins of many. To those who eagerly wait for Him, He will appear a second time, apart from sin, for salvation." Hebrews 9:28*


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 27, 2009)

Just make sure no one mentions "Eternal Justification". 

The term "eternal identification" might lead some to think that we are justified from all eternity past as well, rather than merely being decreed from all eternity past to be justified at some moment in time. 

Eternal Justification is one of the signs and symptoms of Hyper-Calvinism and must be avoided.


----------

